# iugr preemie's



## seekingbaby#1

My son was born weighing 1lb 13oz & 14.5in at 28w6d. So he's definitly small for his gestation. I've been reading about iugr and there seems to be 2 kinds- symmetric (head and body is small) and asymmetric (head normal size but body is small). My sons head is small so I think he falls into the symmetric category but the nurses say he doesn't seem to have any genetic issues. I'm so confused, can a baby be symmetric iugr without chromosome problems. I also can't find any info on development of babies with symmetric iugr, will they eventually catchup. Anyone with info regarding iugr?


----------



## Marleysgirl

Andrew is symmetric IUGR with no chromosome problems. He was born at 29+1wk, weighing 1lb 6oz, so even smaller than your baby - his Paediatrician refers to it as "severe IUGR". 

The IUGR resulted from restricted bloodflow into the placenta, picked up at a doppler scan at 21 weeks (he measured within limits at 12 & 20 weeks).

I must admit that I haven't bothered looking specifically into IUGR, I just know that Andrew is an incredibly small preemie and will take many years to catch up to others of his age. Development wise, he's about on target based on his corrected age.


----------



## seekingbaby#1

Thanks for replying. They first noticed that my son was small during my 20 week scan. They checked the umbilical cord & placenta bloodflow and they said everything was good. I don't know what caused his iugr and that's bothering me. I haven't had my postpartum checkup yet so I don't know the results of my placenta test. I'm really going to ask my doctor a lot of questions because I'm terrified of this happening again. I would love to give my son a sibling. I just want my son to be able to live a healthy and normal life. Its good to read that your son is doing great. Keep it up Andrew!


----------



## Marleysgirl

When they checked your placental bloodflow, did they do dopplers on the flow INTO the placenta? That's where my problems where, I had "notching" in the flow which means it wasn't pulsing correctly. 

Pardon me asking (but I don't recall reading elsewhere, sorry if I have!) but were you told why your baby was actually born premature? Because IUGR babies can go full-term. Andrew didn't because the placental bloodflow started "reversing" and he wasn't getting nutrients, so it was a case of getting him out licketysplit.

Do indeed ask your doctor for information, but don't expect to get many answers. IUGR, although documented, is not well researched. Because my hospital is a teaching university-based one, I was lucky to get referred to a Placenta Clinic where they took regular growth scans and where they're using my case as research. One particular feature they noted was that he had a short FL in relation to other measurements (a soft marker for Downs Syndrome), and my consultant said he'd observed that frequently in IUGR babies and none of them came out with Downs. 

The two things my consultant can't tell me is why I had the placental bloodflow problem and whether it'll happen again. So we too are in limbo as to whether to have a second baby. I'm not worried so much for the health of the second baby, more bothered by the stress of having a toddler (Andrew) to look after while baby no.2 is in NICU if need be.


----------



## seekingbaby#1

Well at my 20 week scan the doctor also told me I had a short and funneling cervix, so I was rushed to the maternity ward. There my doctor explained to me that I had 2 options. I can get an emergency cerclage or remain on strict bedrest. I chose the cerclage (although I knew it was a risky procedure). Everything went great with the cerclage and I remained on bedrest at home. Then at 24w5d while laying down watching tv my water broke (pprom). I was rushed to the hospital, receieved steriod shots and was told I could deliver anyday. Luckily for me, I remained at the hospital pregnant with my waters broke for 4 weeks!! Then at 28w6d I started having contractions, and my son was born that day. That's my story. So basically I had an incompetent cervix


----------



## seekingbaby#1

I'm not sure if they checked flow into the placenta. They just said the bloodflow was good


----------



## Marleysgirl

Hmmmm, so the premature delivery was unrelated to the IUGR. Okay, I can see why you're asking such questions now, and I don't really have any answers. Whilst it's unfortunate that our babies were born with IUGR, at least all our experiences will help them continue research into why. 

As for whether they eventually catch up, from discussions with others on here I have been led to believe that they will, but it could take a good few years. Never mind, I just have a "newborn" baby for a bit longer :D


----------



## seekingbaby#1

Thanks so much for all your help. I need to be thankful for having my son here and doin well.


----------

